# Avance 1501C



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am a screen printer looking to add embroidery service to my business and I came across the Avance 1501C machine. I don't really know much about embroidery so I was wondering if anyone here has this machine and what they think of it. 

I know that this is not one of the most common workhorse machines out there like Tajima but the package and price Avance is offering seems decent. 

Thanks in advance for your words of advice!


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

can you post some pictures for this machine(panel,head...)?


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

The machine is made by Coldesi. 
11 6
Avancé 1501C Compact Embroidery Machine

The Avancé comes fully equipped and ready to embroider right out of the box. Below is a list of items included with every shipment:

Free Embroidery Designs
One of the most valuable things you'll get with your new commercial embroidery machine is our FREE EMBROIDERY DESIGNS. Nothing makes designing easier than starting with useful, well digitized stock art. You get:
PantoStock - 4,000 Embroidery Designs
Dakota 200 Quick Clicks - 200 designs of your choice to download from Dakota Collectibles, the most recognized name in the business 
Warranty
2 Years Parts & Labor
5 Years on Major Components
- Travel Expenses are not Included for onsite service
Standard Machine Package:
Hoops/Frames
2 x 9cm Hoops
2 x 12cm Hoops
2 x 15cm Hoops
2 x 20cm Hoops
1 x 15" x 21" Jacket Back Hoop
2 x square hoops 12" x 12"
Cap Attachments and Accessories
2 x wide cap frames and a cap gauge (270 degrees) 
Embroidery Software
Stitch Era Universal is a full featured, web based digitizing software that has plenty of power and a competent feature that makes running your new Avance a breeze. Features include:
Manual Digitizing with Arcs and Beziers
Re-sizeable and editable shapes
Auto trace raster images
Auto digitizing pattern fill 
Pre-Digitized lettering 
Pre-Digitized monogram fonts
Stitch by stitch editing
You can also upgrade your software to Stitch Era Liberty for even more features when you're ready!

Included Supplies
RT65 Royal Polyester Thread Kit from Colman and Company. Includes SIXTY FIVE 1,000 meter cones!
CC01 Single Head Embroidery Machine accessory kit
Training and Support
You get our outstanding embroidery machine training, either here at ColDesi HQ or live online
USB Drive with Manuals and Training Materials
- See more at: http://www.avance-emb.com/avance-pricing#sthash.qtDDGvfa.dpuf


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

99% is made in China machine


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I do not say is an bad machine.
Dahao is an big producer for embroidery control systems(and not only)
To tell you straight in the last half year I had big problems with Tajima electronics(is true for 20 years old machines) not with Dahao(I changed only one back-up battery for memory card).
Also almost all mechanical spare parts I use for Tajima machines are from China.
But an machine is another business.
I will ask an friend from China(is embroidery machine producer)
to tell me his opinion.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you very much dgeorge!


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

My friend from China told me the panel is TOPWISDOME ,an brand cheaper than DAHAO.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

We run a FB Group and have lots of Avance embroidery machine owners on it. You are welcome to join and ask them directly! 
http://www.facebook/groups/customapparestartups


----------

